# Chapman 2013 Housing



## keitasung (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there, I'm an international Film&TV Producing student for Chapman MFA 2013. 

Currently I have no idea about the situation in Orange County, and the on-campus housing Chapman provides for Graduate is very limited. Also, as I'm international, I can't go there till August. That means I can only rent a room via internet, based only on limited descriptions and pictures. 

Could someone here give me any advice on this housing problem? That would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 23, 2013)

I am also curious about this, and I am not coming from overseas! I looked at some apartments in the area when I went for a visit, and every place wanted to ask about my employment situation. I intend to pre-pay the first few months of rent and get a job within the first week or two of moving out there. I'd be a full time student working part time jobs most likely, how am I supposed to get an apartment without a job lined up, or a job without a local address? Also, cosigners have to be California residents!

Obviously many thousands of people before me have relocated to the area for school, but I can't seem to make sense of this dilemma.


----------



## keitasung (Apr 23, 2013)

bergmaniac said:


> I am also curious about this, and I am not coming from overseas! I looked at some apartments in the area when I went for a visit, and every place wanted to ask about my employment situation. I intend to pre-pay the first few months of rent and get a job within the first week or two of moving out there. I'd be a full time student working part time jobs most likely, how am I supposed to get an apartment without a job lined up, or a job without a local address? Also, cosigners have to be California residents!
> 
> Obviously many thousands of people before me have relocated to the area for school, but I can't seem to make sense of this dilemma.


 
WOW.....seems the housing problem is a very big one....I'm trying to contact school about this, really do't know what to do else


----------



## keitasung (Apr 23, 2013)

bergmaniac said:


> I am also curious about this, and I am not coming from overseas! I looked at some apartments in the area when I went for a visit, and every place wanted to ask about my employment situation. I intend to pre-pay the first few months of rent and get a job within the first week or two of moving out there. I'd be a full time student working part time jobs most likely, how am I supposed to get an apartment without a job lined up, or a job without a local address? Also, cosigners have to be California residents!
> 
> Obviously many thousands of people before me have relocated to the area for school, but I can't seem to make sense of this dilemma.


Also I noticed that there is a database of off-campus housing on Chapman's website, wondering whether that will be any help.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 23, 2013)

bergmaniac said:


> I am also curious about this, and I am not coming from overseas! I looked at some apartments in the area when I went for a visit, and every place wanted to ask about my employment situation. I intend to pre-pay the first few months of rent and get a job within the first week or two of moving out there. I'd be a full time student working part time jobs most likely, how am I supposed to get an apartment without a job lined up, or a job without a local address? Also, cosigners have to be California residents!
> 
> Obviously many thousands of people before me have relocated to the area for school, but I can't seem to make sense of this dilemma.


When I did this, I showed them my bank statement that shows a certain constant income. Explain to them that you're a student and they should understand.


----------



## soundslikeballoons (Apr 27, 2013)

i am a current first year grad director, and my roommate is moving to LA this summer, our lease expires june 13, i am looking for a roommate to sign another 12 month lease, the rent would be $765, it is located 1.3 miles south of school, it is a good situation considering the location, size of the place (970 sq ft. i think), price, your own bathroom, etc., which is why i am trying to stay here:
this is the place: http://www.carmelapartments.com/the-arbors-at-santa-ana/
let me know if you are interested and have questions: everythingismostlynothing@gmail.com


----------



## keitasung (Apr 28, 2013)

soundslikeballoons said:


> i am a current first year grad director, and my roommate is moving to LA this summer, our lease expires june 13, i am looking for a roommate to sign another 12 month lease, the rent would be $765, it is located 1.3 miles south of school, it is a good situation considering the location, size of the place (970 sq ft. i think), price, your own bathroom, etc., which is why i am trying to stay here:
> this is the place: http://www.carmelapartments.com/the-arbors-at-santa-ana/
> let me know if you are interested and have questions: everythingismostlynothing@gmail.com


sounds like a sweet place, but we have three girls here....so I think we need to find a bigger place....


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 30, 2013)

So what's everyone doing about jobs?


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 30, 2013)

i got a transfer from the restaurant i work at here in hawaii to a branch over in costa mesa for the time being.  as much as id love to work at the school, $10 per hour for 15 hours a week doesnt cut it.


----------



## bergmaniac (May 1, 2013)

No it most certainly doesn't haha. I think this is the part that concerns me the most. Once I exhaust federal aid options, I'll still need to find a place with a decent wage. But I'd really like to keep work hours to a minimum so I can devote my undivided attention to my MFA and my craft. That's life though, I suppose.

When are you planning on moving there?


----------



## paulinnium (May 1, 2013)

ummm we're flying out on july 4th.  we get there at around 11 pm that night.  im definitely also going to keep work to as much of a minimum as possible.  i just know that if im going to be able to survive, let alone fund any kind of film projects, mama needs ta werk. haha


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 3, 2013)

I won't be working. If anything I'll look for an internship or work on campus. I've worked for the restaurant industry for a decade and I hope that when I quit in August I will never serve another customer again.


----------



## bergmaniac (May 4, 2013)

Just crunched some numbers. Looks like my loans will cover most if not all of my living expenses. Which will be a relief, until it's not.

Hopefully by the time I'm out I can at least make enough as a 1st AC or Cam Op to pay them off.


----------

